# Wayne Goss Cosmetics



## fur4elise (Jul 3, 2018)

*His announcement video from June 22, 2018
*[video=youtube_share;1XbDEFd0nfs]https://youtu.be/1XbDEFd0nfs[/video]*
*


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 10, 2018)

It will be interesting to see what the reviews will be on the quality & overall product.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 12, 2018)

I wish him all the best to launch this line, though most likely I won't purchase. Make up trends are changing so fast, it will be hard for him to keep up with the latest formulas of the big companies. I understand that he wants to have 100% control of his products, but I don't think this is realistic in today's world. He needs a research team, marketing, etc.

On a related note: I miss his old videos, where he did proper reviews. He changed so much - and not for the better IMHO. His "reviews" are now "This product is great" and "This is even better", without saying much about the product. A few years back he did an in-depth review of one product in a long video. Today he reviews 15 products in 5 minutes. Oh well...


----------



## toupeemoor (Aug 14, 2018)

got some of his products and watched his Youtube vids... awesome!


----------



## lenchen (Aug 21, 2018)

I agree with you on this!


----------

